# #0/20 Lamborghini Reventon



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

At the Lamborghini Museum in Italy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
























































































*Note #0/20*


































_Modified by DedRok at 10:17 PM 3-25-2009_


----------



## UPS (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: #0/20 Lamborghini Reventon (VWA2MKII)*


----------



## ldcfg (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: #0/20 Lamborghini Reventon (theyjustcallmesir)*

wow


----------



## emholic (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: #0/20 Lamborghini Reventon (ldcfg)*

mother fu-ck1ng amazing


----------



## VR_six (May 27, 2005)

damn.


----------



## Johlsson (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: #0/20 Lamborghini Reventon (VWA2MKII)*

That's is like... a dream... maybe even a better dream that the TVR Sagaris...


----------



## mhk24 (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: #0/20 Lamborghini Reventon (VWA2MKII)*

But how come there is a 0/20 reventon...
that means there are 21 Reventons produced. (from 0 to 20 is 21)
???


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: #0/20 Lamborghini Reventon (mhk24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mhk24* »_But how come there is a 0/20 reventon...
that means there are 21 Reventons produced. (from 0 to 20 is 21)
???

21 made, 20 will be sold. That is Lamborghini's test muel, and will be in the museum for years to come... doubt it will ever be sold.


----------



## Knox (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: #0/20 Lamborghini Reventon (VWA2MKII)*

Did you scoop those up from 6speedonline? Rami had a lot of other great pictures from that trip.


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

Holy crap is that cool


----------



## FrankVR6 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: #0/20 Lamborghini Reventon (VWA2MKII)*

Here is the original link of the dude that went to the Museo Lamborghini:
http://www.stuttgart9.co.uk/up...=5087


----------



## VDubby18 (Oct 15, 2007)

lol the tires alone are amazing.
awesomeeee car.
just made it my backround.










_Modified by VDubby18 at 9:31 PM 12-29-2007_


----------



## HaZZvDub (Sep 25, 2007)

Thats just damm retarted how crazy uber nice that is.. damnit!!! pisses me off.. yet all the joy comes out in me when lookin at it...


----------



## sixcylinders (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (VDubby18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDubby18* »_lol the tires alone are amazing.
awesomeeee car.
just made it my backround. <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/biggrinsanta.gif" BORDER="0"> 

_Modified by VDubby18 at 9:31 PM 12-29-2007_

what size are those tires the width is INSANE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (sixcylinders)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ProperNice (Dec 6, 2007)

if my destiny was to die on a crosswalk getting hit by a car..... I'd be happy if it was this one.


----------



## Mr.Red (May 27, 2007)

*Re: #0/20 Lamborghini Reventon (VWA2MKII)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bd jay (Jul 2, 2006)

Hot Damn biscuits!


----------



## Harpoon (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (bd jay)*

To me it looks like something out of the next "Transformers" movie.


----------



## vwbeaner (Jun 4, 2007)

looks like a stealth bomber


----------



## psbvf6 (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: (vw******)*

wow that is just..purely..one sick car.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

I have a boner now.


----------



## MC Pee Pants (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (YLW_DUB)*

wow! disgusting!


----------



## Mr.Red (May 27, 2007)

*Re: #0/20 Lamborghini Reventon (VWA2MKII)*








Sick wheels!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## saulz (Jun 24, 2006)

what a beast!!


----------



## CRVix (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (vw******)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw******* »_looks like a stealth bomber

Read about this in European Car and it actually said design cues were taken from the F-22 Raptor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## supra00400 (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: (CRVix)*

insane http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk3pekk (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: (supra00400)*

So stealth... love that flat blk, everything about that is screams future... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## enjoi_dub (Oct 7, 2005)

Overrated.


----------



## rtwilner (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: (enjoi_dub)*

this car makes me think "cyborg ninjas"


----------



## VR6boRa18 (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: (vw******)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw******* »_looks like a stealth bomber

It was designed to look like the F-22, F-23, and F-25 fighter jets


----------



## justn868 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (VR6boRa18)*

i think i just came i little bit


----------



## 636glx (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (justn868)*

I LOVE THAT CAR


----------



## dirrtymk4 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: (636glx)*

I'd go gay for that.


----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (dirrtymk4)*

are there any of these in the states?
my friend swears on his life that one flew by him in pa while he was doing over 100.


----------



## Diesel73 (Mar 17, 2008)

what is the white car in the museum?


----------



## Diesel73 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (Diesel73)*


----------



## iheartmy20th (Apr 20, 2007)

holy hell...look at the size of the calipers!


----------



## h2onutter (Jul 21, 2005)

Is one of the reverse lights burnt out?


----------



## bink_420 (Jul 11, 2008)

aint no thang...chump change...haha


----------



## Zerek (Jun 15, 2001)

*Re: (Diesel73)*

Looks like a white Diablo


----------



## forcedfedvw (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: (AHFlynn)*


----------



## famou55TAR (May 29, 2008)

simply, an amazing piece of a machinary. a work of art


----------



## pdxbora (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: #0/20 Lamborghini Reventon (DedRok)*

i wonder if the italian police will be getting one, kind of like how they have a couple of gallardos outside rome for highway patrol... 
i sure hope not, as a lightbar and horrible paint would warp the car's physique, but i would loooooooooooove to see a "world's wildest police" video of this thing chasing a bad guy.


----------



## nextpimp718 (Oct 29, 2008)

ill live in it, and get burried in it , if i got it =]


----------



## JarrettJettaVR6 (Jul 10, 2005)

gets my vote for next batman movie


----------



## justn868 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (JarrettJettaVR6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jonnyc84 (Dec 3, 2008)

jesus!!!!!


----------



## JETTA420 (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: (jonnyc84)*

love the color.


----------



## DeeevO (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (AHFlynn)*

I hate this thread. It makes me depressed


----------



## Nuzzi (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: (DeeevO)*

paint code anyone?????


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

ruthlesss


----------



## AudiRP99 (Jan 10, 2009)

*FV-QR*

serious


----------



## DeeevO (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (AHFlynn)*

screw porn. I know where im comming next time to jerk it


----------



## ICC-DUB (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: (AHFlynn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AHFlynn* »_are there any of these in the states?
my friend swears on his life that one flew by him in pa while he was doing over 100.









there are a couple, I saw one for sale in FLA and one out west, LA maybe, or beverly hills, somewhere like that...


----------



## PLMichal (Feb 1, 2009)

its so intimidating!


_Modified by PLMichal at 10:45 AM 2-5-2009_


----------



## Evenodds20 (May 2, 2005)

got a reverse light out!!!!


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (Evenodds20)*

god its sooo awesomeee


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

http://www.symbolicmotors.com/....html
someone pick it up


----------



## MrCollin (May 30, 2009)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

I'm going to use this color in my Audi project (A6 4F going RS6 widebody): After a great deal of reasherts i found the color sceme (what is suppose to bee secret







)


----------



## VDub-bros93 (May 20, 2009)

"i sure hope not, as a lightbar and horrible paint would warp the car's physique, but i would loooooooooooove to see a "world's wildest police" video of this thing chasing a bad guy."
What bad guy all I would see is this car and think that was a guy who stole a LAMBO! Hell the bad guy might be rubbernecking while the cop flew by him and crashes LOL!!!


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

I SWEAR I SAW A RED ONE OF THESE IN GLENDALE, CA! wow I didnt even know how rare they were I swearrrrrr


----------



## veeduberlvr (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: #0/20 Lamborghini Reventon (DedRok)*

what happened to that thing called a manual gearbox?


----------



## Murdoch MkII (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: #0/20 Lamborghini Reventon (veeduberlvr)*

I got hit by a Lambo Murrcy
http://mechdb.com/index.php/Ea...crash


----------



## 1.8_L_Turbo (Sep 20, 2009)

LOL at reverse light out


----------



## SilverStonedGTI (Feb 3, 2010)

mannnn look at that V-dub in the parking lot! soo sexy! haha 
that lambo is hott


----------

